# Nylon Vs. PUL



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

So after reading this thread on Vinyl:
http://216.92.20.151/discussions/sho...threadid=93060

I was wondering what the thoughts are on PUL vs. Nylon? It seems like everyone is using PUL, but the ones I have are not breatheable (I've heard some are?). So, what are the Pros & Cons of PUL vs. Nylon?


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I'm not an expert and haven't done a ton of research on this, but I prefer nylon over PUL any day. I do think PUL (especially the 2 ml laminate) is probably more waterproof, but it isn't breathable at all. For example, my beloved quick dry Angel Wraps use nylon instead of PUL. My DS can wear those without any problems or redness. If he spends too long in a PUL diaper, he gets red and sore. That says to me that the nylon is more breathable than the PUL. Same goes for Bummis covers -- no problems with those. I guess it could also be that he's just sensitive to one of the chemicals in the PUL. But anyway, that's my experience.

Oh, and the nylon is much softer, IMO. Less stiff feeling.


----------



## LoriG (Feb 27, 2003)

Well, I personally prefer nylon over PUL. I do use PUL in my covers, because it seems to be the preference of the majority.
I know that PUL is softer than nylon and doesn't make any crinkly sounds, but I don't know. I just like the feel of nylon better for some reason!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

I 'prefer' nylon over PUL as well. I like fitted diapers and cpfs over all-in-ones for this reason. ALTHOUGH Terri's (FMBG) AIOs do not leave Kenny red for some reason. I'm certain she uses PUL - maybe there are certain levels of breathability. Kenny's buttkicker diaper is the only all-in-one (outside of pocket diapers) that we ever use. A 'show' diaper.


----------



## Azadeh (May 26, 2003)

I like PUL better... Remember, there are many PUL covers that are breathable because of the way the snaps are positioned! There are opennings where air can go in and out.










Azadeh


----------



## m&m mom (Mar 8, 2003)

Good question! I've always wondered about this too. I think I lean more toward nylon, but I don't know why.... maybe because its usually thinner.


----------



## kasumi (Apr 25, 2003)

I find my nylon lasts longer than my PUL and also breathes better-no sweating of the dry diaper sections. PUL just seems to break down faster in my house. Also Nylon can be washed and dried on hot and I thought PUl could not(should not?) be dried on hot?

Musings of someone who hasn't had any coffee yet.







:


----------



## Azadeh (May 26, 2003)

Hi,

I've washed and dried all my PUL covers on hot for over 4 years now and they are all in great shape and work fine! No damage, no problem that I'm aware of... I wonder if it all depends on what kind of PUL it is and from where?? I've heard many complain about PUL wearing out so it must be the kind and the manufacturer... I have mother-ease and buckeyebottoms. Also, I use gentle environmentally friendly detergents so that may also have to do with it!










Azadeh


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

T Azadeh, just had to say that your logo and store name are absolutely precious - love the terracotta and the little girl! Wasn't sure where Buckeye Bottom went - as in, who purchased it.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:

Also Nylon can be washed and dried on hot and I thought PUl could not(should not?) be dried on hot?
Okay I thought it was the other way around. I always wash my PUL HH on hot with no problem but would hand wash my Bummis nylon covers in warm per the manufactioners instructions. So I always thought nylon was more fragile. I am pretty sure that the story behind the creation of PUL was for it to be used at super high heats.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

I perfer PUL.... I think the prowrap colors are made from Nylon ... and I cant stand them... they always feel damp to me







:


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

So, does nylon sweat?

I'm wondering if it would be a good breatheable & thin alternative to PUL for under jeans and the like.


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

Just something else to think about but the laminator that the majority of the wahm's use state that both their 1 mil and their 2 mil IS breathable, of course the 1 mil is more than the 2 mil but they both ARE breathable.
The PUL is also made to withstand repeated autoclaving so the lower dryer heat should not break your PUL down.

Again this is per the manufacturer and their spec sheets.

edited for spelling


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Just wondering...
It is a stupid question, but what does PUL mean? And are there any pocket diapers covered with Nylon instead of PUL??


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by detergentdiva_
*Just something else to think about but the laminator that the majority of the wahm's use state that both their 1 mil and their 2 mil IS breathable, of course the 1 mil is more than the 2 mil but they both ARE breathable.
The PUL is also made to withstand repeated autoclaving so the lower dryer heat should not break your PUL down.

Again this is per the manufacturer and their spec sheets.

edited for spelling*
I've never been able to breathe through any PUL covers that I have.


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

I have always preferred nylon to PUL(which stands for polyester urethane laminate as far as I know.) I found that PUL broke down in its waterproofness sooner, but just barely, than nylon taffeta. Both use urethane in 1mil or 2mil thicknesses. I think the only reason that the PUL loses its waterproofness is because the stretchiness of the fabric itself causes the urethane to pull away from the fabric faster than the woven, non-stretchy nylon. Which is a good trade off if you need a stretchy cover.

The main reason I prefer it is because it is cheaper to buy a nylon pant than a PUL wrap. All coated fabrics lose their effective waterproofness over time, and PUL has the advantage of being so much cuter than plain ol boring nylon taffeta









Some UL fabrics (poly or nylon) are coated in a 'breatheable' layer of urethane, which means that there are teeny eensy microscopic holes in the urethane which are big enough to let air through but too small for moisture to pass. In theory. What usually happens is the breatheable UL sweats as it is washed because the holes get bigger. Again, this takes a looong time to happen though. If you really need a cover to last for a long time or even forever before becoming useless, go wool. It can be relanolized indefinitely as far as I know.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Melaniee_
*I've never been able to breathe through any PUL covers that I have.*
Why does this make me laugh? I'm envisioning Melaniee with a PUL cover on her head . . . inhale . . . exhale . . . "Nope, can't breathe through it." :LOL :LOL

Okay, that was a bit 'off,' but just gave me a night-time laugh.

I'm 'hard' on my nylon covers. Geez, my first covers were the Alexis Nylon Pull-Ons and they saw years of dryer use without it being problematic.


----------



## LoriG (Feb 27, 2003)

"Why does this make me laugh? I'm envisioning Melaniee with a PUL cover on her head . . . inhale . . . exhale . . . "Nope, can't breathe through it." "

ROFL!! Maybe WAHM's should start placing disclaimers on their covers "do not place over head".


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

:LOL Now come on Heather, I'm sure I recall that you have done _stranger_ things in the name of Cloth Diapering experiements.









I've always hoped the neighbors won't see me sniffing my diapers (to make sure they are clean) as I take them out of the washer, too. I can only imagine what they'd think!









I'll have to do some cover-breathing soon and post my results. I can't remember exactly the varying degree of breathability the various polyester fleeces have. I just remember try to suck through a pair of Happy Pants & a Posie Patch Cover. Now there's something not to take out of context. :ignore


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Melaniee_
*:LOL Now come on Heather, I'm sure I recall that you have done stranger things in the name of Cloth Diapering experiements.







*
SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

And yes







, you are right - - - >> but I sure don't have personal pucker up experience to my Happy Heiny! :LOL Okay, sorry - couldn't pass that one up.

Seriously though, I do believe nylon is more breathable than PUL. Not to say that PUL produces a sweat factory or anything. C'mon diaper sewin'/makin' mommas . . . answer our PUL questions. I know Linda has responded - thank you!







Where are the others? Hey, girlfactory ours from you seem to stay cool - what is in the FMBG? PUL - 1 or 2 mil?


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

never used nylon in any of my covers ... but I have used PUL ... very waterproof ... and some is available that can be called breathable(usually called 1 mil). Maybe TMI but I used some of both weights (1 mil ... breathable and 2 mil not breathable) to make myself some cloth pads ... lets just say the PUL was very sweaty across the board vs not sweaty at all for the pads made with a lightweight WP backing ... I imagine it's much the same on a babies bottom. My experience with nylon is limited ...my roomate has a bunch of Bummis nylon covers for her twins ...I wrecked them by throwing them in the drier ...they now leak and wick like crazy!

HTH

Jes


----------



## boyfactory (Aug 14, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by detergentdiva_
*Just something else to think about but the laminator that the majority of the wahm's use state that both their 1 mil and their 2 mil IS breathable, of course the 1 mil is more than the 2 mil but they both ARE breathable.
The PUL is also made to withstand repeated autoclaving so the lower dryer heat should not break your PUL down.

Again this is per the manufacturer and their spec sheets.
*
Unless something has changed, no, the 1 mil and 2 mil regular PUL is NOT breathable. The same company does indeed make a breathable PUL though. It is 1710, I believe. It is generally sold in 1 mil.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I CAN breathe through our covers :LOL!!!

I have to suck pretty hard, but it is certainly possible. They are the Nikky "breatheable poly." I don't think they are PUL or Nylon. . . Anyone know what they are made of? The tag just says "100% polyester."

Hmmm. . .

Lex


----------



## boyfactory (Aug 14, 2002)

I forgot about the original issue... nylon vs. PUL. Why not do both? If you like the feel of nylon, use a breathable (or not for those that prefer) PUL laminate on the nylon. You all know that nylon by itself is not waterproof. It needs to be laminated. If you look at an Alexis or Dappi pull on pant you will see it has a thin laminate (not even 1 mil).

The nylon laminate can't be washed on hot it will peel right off. That is why Bumkins recommend not be washed on hot. PUL can be autoclaved and can be washed in hot temperatures.


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Bumkins covers are nylon? I had some a long time ago but they felt so plasticy that I didn't keep them.


----------



## susanjp (Oct 13, 2003)

I thought there was both breathable and non-breathable PUL? If you look at www.janellespul.com she sells two different types.

Susan


----------



## Rising Sun (Sep 15, 2003)

I have purchased both breathable and non-breathable pul. There are both.

I don't have experience using nylon, though. I've never tried it. I guess it's laminated... is it really thick? I had some pink covers that I got off of ebay used, and they were a really thick rubbery stuff... I'm sure they worked really well, but I rarely use a cover, and when I do, it's fleece or wool.

Hey, do any of your pul covers that are bound in fold over elastic wick? I'm debating making some for a friend of mine, but she will be new to cloth, and I don't want to turn her off to it if they wick!

Oh, and does anybody know what the stuff is that Fuzzy Bunz used in their little bug print diapers? They used it in their changing pads too... I have one... it's more flexible than regular pul.

nak - Teri


----------

